# LCR holster search



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

My application: hiking/backpacking, non-concealed. preferably shoulder or thigh.

It's really difficult to find the proper holster for this gun because of its lack of a hammer spur. I came across this: http://www.uncle-mikes.com/products/hidden_hammer_holsters.html.

It seems to be what I'm looking for. Does anyone have experience with these types of holsters? I see it has 3 slots so I'm assuming the strap configuration could be flexible. How can I make it fit my requirement of a shoulder or thigh setup?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's a link to the Ruger website. Click on the Holster Compatibility and you can see the ones they recommend.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/products/lcr/extras.html


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good info for new holster.


----------

